

Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy - btimil
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-echochambers-27074746
Original Research
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.princeton.edu&#x2F;~mgilens&#x2F;Gilens%20homepage%20materials&#x2F;Gilens%20and%20Page&#x2F;Gilens%20and%20Page%202014-Testing%20Theories%203-7-14.pdf
======
tptacek
That's not what the paper said. This is a duplicate of a story posted
yesterday, with a link to the actual source:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599085)

I flagged this story. About the topic in general, 'dang wrote:

 _All: This is one of those subjects that is fine for HN if the discussion
remains substantive and civil, and otherwise deserves to be flagged. If you
comment in this thread, please make sure your comment is substantive and on-
topic._

If the original discussion I linked to was substantive and civil, it was
barely that. A linkjacked version of the same story seems hopeless.

